# Poprad Tire Clearance for 38C Tires?



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

I am considering buying a Poprad (new or used). Will the frame accept 38c tires? What is the largest tire the frame will accept using fenders? Is there a difference in tire clearance between the disc model and the rim brake model? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

I have an '07 Poprad Disc shod with Ritchey SpeedMax Delta 35c tires. IMO, this is about the practical limit on width. While there is plenty of clearance at the front fork and seatstays, it's quite tight at the chainstays. 

Ok, just checked with a feeler gauge. On my set-up, there is only ~2 mm (.078") of space per side. This means a 38c would have almost zero clearance (and even rub the chainstays if the wheel was slightly out of true or flexes laterally).

On a positive note, the Poprad's steel frame is compliant enough to give a great ride. So, tires is the 32 - 35c range should be more than adequate for your application. 

Pretty sure the clearance is the same on the two frames (only the rear dropouts are beefed up on the Disc version). Can't comment on fenders since I don't use them. TIP: If mounting full fenders proves difficult, the quick-release models from the Portland can be purchased separately at any Trek dealer. And yes, they 'll fit the Poprad Disc just fine! 










Hope this helps,

Paul


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (Aug 12, 2008)

I was thinkign about running a biggger front tire and a 34-35 rear. One of these days I am going to try a 45 on the front to see if it fits.


----------



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I really don't need to run the 38s but I have several sets on hand and want to use them with the new frame. I will probably consider a Gunnar crosshairs given same frame material, clearance for 38s with fenders, built in rack mounts and color of my choice for a few extra bux. But as an off the shelf alternative, I think the poprad is a great bike. There are some good deals on them now since it is end of model year. I just wish they went with 135 mm rear spacing on the disc model so I could share my 29er wheels with the frameset.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (Aug 12, 2008)

I test fitted my bontrager race 29 wheel set and I don;t even after to change the brake adjustment to work. Yes I have pull the frame the extra mm but it worked.


----------



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks. It is good to know I can put on a set of 29er disc wheels. That changes everything. Perhaps I will re-consider. And you don't even have to re-adjust the brakes?


----------

